# I don't see what the big deal is about vore



## Shadowstalker55 (May 13, 2013)

I mean I find it to be a bit of a superficial fetish. It's just about one character swallowing another character and that's all there is to it. I think I like it better when a character swallows a certain item or object and their whole body or body part becomes the shape of that certain object. 

For example... https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=julCm_K8vL0#t=522s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAS2JWLgLA0 http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7u53b_two-stupid-dogs-inside-out_fun&start=336 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2y5Ju6zyaY 

That takes vore to the next step if it includes transformation of the character into the object that they just swallowed.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Um, all I have to say is... Wrong section, everyone has their kinks and _do we really _need to know about your fetishes?


----------



## Shadowstalker55 (May 13, 2013)

Well, what was the right section...?


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shadowstalker55 said:


> Well, what was the right section...?


The den I guess. Don't create another thread, wait for another mod that has powers here to move this one.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah i don't see the deal is as well but with cannibalism. It's Just a human being eating another human being. What's wrong with that? :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 13, 2013)

You signed up just to post this?

I'm not sure this is even worth keeping open. Were you looking to actually discuss anything or did you just want to talk about your fetish?


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

I think vore is stupid and can't understand why some people think it is sexy... but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Shadowstalker55 (May 13, 2013)

> You signed up just to post this?
> 
> I'm not sure this is even worth keeping open. Were you looking to actually discuss anything or did you just want to talk about your fetish?



I don't know. Maybe I wanted to express something that's been perplexing me, and maybe expressing my alternative view of the fetish should really be about at the same time. At least that's what I thought forums were for, to discuss things and to talk about some interest.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2013)

Vore is odd. I know there is that "I am become part of yer bottocks" thing behind it, but still. It just goes beyond me.


----------



## BRN (May 13, 2013)

I guess that's a fair enough view. But, I mean, take a step back: given your way of explaining things, even vanilla sex seems totally superficial. 

It's just one part of the body going in and out of the body of another.


It doesn't really start to make sense until you start to talk about the sensations of sex, the power and control and trust and intimacy, or the abuse of any of those four if you're into that. But when you start to talk about power, control, trust and intimacy, then vore makes a lot of sense even if you're not into it. I know I'm not.

Vore makes a hell of a lot more sense than, say, fat fetishes.

But hey. Maturity is what maturity does. I guess some questions just need to be asked sometimes.


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2013)

Lol, of course it's not strange to you.

You are a voraphile.



Shadowstalker55 said:


> Well, what was the right section...?



None. Go to Recon or some shit.

This isn't a "talk about your fetishes" forum.


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> Vore makes a hell of a lot more sense than, say, fat fetishes.


... What? No it doesn't.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2013)

Zenia said:


> ... What? No it doesn't.


It does to me. I'd rather be eaten than do a fat woman a big favor :U


----------



## BRN (May 13, 2013)

Zenia said:


> ... What? No it doesn't.



Well, from at least one point of view, it seems to - vore's still penetrative, for example, and you've still got your giver/receiver roles (though, somewhat changed...)

I mean, if fat fetishes make more sense, then I must be missing something. I can understand people liking different body-types; the whole "bears and cubs" thing is talked about a lot. But I just don't really <get> the fetish, or where it comes from.


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

I think that fat fetish makes more sense. I don't have it (I'm just fat) but still... with vore you get what, to consume the other character, then what? The 'relationship' is over. They get to "be part of you forever" or something? I think that's stupid. Food is food whether it can talk back to you for a time or not. Eating is not intimate. I just don't get it at all. 

At least with a fat fetish, you get to be with your significant other and talk to them and stuff.

Maybe I am just thinking about this from a "in real life..." perspective, but I will never understand why eating another person is so awesome. It is gross.


----------



## Shadowstalker55 (May 13, 2013)

Hence, the whole reason why I find it more appealing that the characters consume an object and their body goes through a transformation into the shape of that object they swallowed, like i'd shown earlier.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2013)

Are we talking about like, super-hyper custard-leaking-out-of-pores-and-dried-between-the-folds fat fetish or just like... squishy people?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I think that fat fetish makes more sense. I don't have it (I'm just fat) but still... with vore you get what, to consume the other character, then what? The 'relationship' is over. They get to "be part of you forever" or something? I think that's stupid. Food is food whether it can talk back to you for a time or not. Eating is not intimate. I just don't get it at all.
> 
> At least with a fat fetish, you get to be with your significant other and talk to them and stuff.
> 
> Maybe I am just thinking about this from a "in real life..." perspective, but I will never understand why eating another person is so awesome. It is gross.


To clarify, isn't fat fetish pretty close to liking the stuff hyper? I don't understand that thing one bit.
I know you are a bit bigger than average, Zen, my post was not aimed at people with your weight. Only the extremely fat ones who can't even lift their arses out their seats.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I think that fat fetish makes more sense. I don't have it (I'm just fat) but still... with vore you get what, to consume the other character, then what? The 'relationship' is over. They get to "be part of you forever" or something? I think that's stupid. Food is food whether it can talk back to you for a time or not. Eating is not intimate. I just don't get it at all.
> 
> At least with a fat fetish, you get to be with your significant other and talk to them and stuff.
> 
> Maybe I am just thinking about this from a "in real life..." perspective, but I will never understand why eating another person is so awesome. It is gross.



I never understood it. It's just eating, digesting, and shitting.
What's attractive about that.

And the digestive system would be painful for live prey...unless you are into watching digestive acid eating away at your body and getting a hard on. :V

And if you survive that, the small intestine would finish you off.


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> To clarify, isn't fat fetish pretty close to liking the stuff hyper?


I am not into the fetish personally... but I think there are varying degrees of it. Some like only squishy people. Some like SSBBWs (I think that is the term for lik4 400+lbs). Then there are the ones I think are weirdos who either like to gain weight on purpose, or who feed their loved one to make them fatter. Hyper fetish is something else entirely.



Ozriel said:


> I never understood it. It's just eating, digesting, and shitting.
> And the digestive system would be painful for live prey...unless you are into watching digestive acid eating away at your body and getting a hard on. :V


ikr I imagine it would be very painful. Either because you get chewed up or (and) because of the acid. And then you eventually become poop. You can't recover from that. And what about the people that somehow recover intact... how does that work?


----------



## Corto (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> And if you survive that, the small intestine would finish you off.


Oh, I bet you tell that to all the men.


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

I love fantasizing about my body being eaten away by stomach acid. :V


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 13, 2013)

So, what is the typical psychological make-up of an individual with a vore fetish?
I am legitimately curious, for I've never met anyone with this extreme fetish.

I can understand most to all fetishes(with-out actually having them), but vore is one that took me the longest time to wrap my head around. I only assumed it is a mixture between the physical stimulation, the sated satisfaction, and the agony from the demise that brings attraction toward it, but I never actually knew if my assumptions were even close.

I've also thought about the dominate/submissive position that could be taken in vore scenarios and how digestion pretty much takes it to the extreme, but even with that, it doesn't make any more sense and that shit still be cray.


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It does to me. I'd rather be eaten than do a fat woman a big favor :U



I offer this on the subject of the larger ladies:

[video=youtube;7qDgCmzh5ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qDgCmzh5ao[/video]

Vore is just messed up, but you can still write good songs about it.


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I offer this on the subject of the larger ladies: 7qDgCmzh5ao


 lmao That was hilarious. Oh, Spinal Tap.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Corto said:


> Oh, I bet you tell that to all the men.



Corto, STFU and GDIAF! >:V


----------



## BRN (May 13, 2013)

DevistatedDrone said:


> So, what is the typical psychological make-up of an individual with a vore fetish?
> I am legitimately curious, for I've never met anyone with this extreme fetish.
> 
> I can understand most to all fetishes(with-out actually having them), but vore is one that took me the longest time to wrap my head around. I only assumed it is a mixture between the physical stimulation, the sated satisfaction, and the agony from the demise that brings attraction toward it, but I never actually knew if my assumptions were even close.
> ...



Thing is, you're pretty much right on the money. 

Just to clarify, when you're talking about vore, you're talking against a background of sheer carnality. I guess I'm finding this easier, being a Pokemon - our fandom already has this massive thing for raep. Domination and submission is pretty much the whole vore construct; it's not about pain amd death (though I can tell you guys some stories about some Pokemon I've met) - it's about seizing control and having it seized. Through swallowing, yeah.

This is pretty much all I ever heard back when I was asking these questions. I'm pretty overexposed to weirder things, being a tiny firetype critter.


----------



## Kazooie (May 13, 2013)

Kinks are weird, but that's okay. As long as you don't end up hurting permanently injuring someone in the process and communicate everything clearly and consentually (sp?).

When it comes to patterns of lines and symbols, I don't really care what permutation they form. They're just lines and symbols, in the end.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (May 13, 2013)

I'm not sure why I like vore...I guess it's really just for the bloat they pred gets after swallowing (So fuck off, GTS vore  ). I mean, I usually have the prey spat out off screen, so no harm done. Sorta similar to drawing characters after gorging on a meal, I guess. Maybe cause of the prey squirming inside? I don't know. XD


----------



## Aetius (May 13, 2013)

I never got into the fucking strange furry fetishes.


----------



## Corto (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Corto, STFU and GDIAF! >:V



Sex This Femme Up and Get Dirty In A Fashion? Don't mind if I do! Oz, I never knew you felt this way...


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

Fetishes that you can never do IRL are strange. I mean, how do you know that the thrashing of a prey animal inside your stomach would feel awesome? It probably wouldn't if you were able to really do it... 'cause they have claws and teeth and can injure you on the inside.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Corto said:


> Sex This Femme Up and Get Dirty In A Fashion? Don't mind if I do! Oz, I never knew you felt this way...



I will break you.


----------



## Kazooie (May 13, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Fetishes that you can never do IRL are strange. I mean, how do you know that the thrashing of a prey animal inside your stomach would feel awesome? It probably wouldn't if you were able to really do it... 'cause they have claws and teeth and can injure you on the inside.


Most sexual things are weird if you don't view them from an emotional perspective. "Why are those two people mashing their faces against one another?? It serves no purpose."


----------



## Corto (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I will break you.



Oh murr


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2013)

I was surprised vore _was_ a fetish. I certainly would have never thought of that, and how exactly do voraphiles discover it? Then again I guess some people would never have thought of animal-people and would consider that rather odd. 

As long as it's a harmless fantasy I don't really care how strange it is. I confess I find implications of actual harm very worrying if they emerge, in whatever context, but I appreciate the majority of voraphiles don't want to hurt anyone.


----------



## Aetius (May 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I was surprised vore _was_ a fetish. I certainly would have never thought of that, and how exactly do voraphiles discover it?



I guess by getting a boner while eating things?


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> I guess I'm finding this easier, being a Pokemon - our fandom already has this massive thing for raep. Domination and submission is pretty much the whole vore construct; it's not about pain amd death (though I can tell you guys some stories about some Pokemon I've met) - it's about seizing control and having it seized.



Pokemon has a thing for rape? Am I ever fucking glad I'm on the wrong side of the fandom, then. Never heard of it.

As for the vore, I remember someone trying to explain it as a nice sensation for their snake murrsona, seeing as it couldn't actually feel most good sensations due to scales or whatever. Most of the nicest sensations come with someone squirming inside them, whether that'd be some super cock or slowly swallowing something whole.

 I....didn't really buy it. I saw vore more as some kind of powerplay fetish for people that I suppose have lived with a sense of weakness or inferiority. Eye of Calamity's cartoony vore stuff mixed with those hyper-realistic mouth shots is just one of the weird stuff I bang my head trying to understand.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I guess by getting a boner while eating things?



_That_ must be an awkward wedding buffet. 

But seriously, to expand my comment as well as being surprised that it actually exists I'm more surprised at its relative popularity, especially when other weird things I've been surprised to stumble across- like setting your rear on fire- seem to be so unpopular.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 13, 2013)

Vore disturbs me for a few reasons. First there's the cannibalism aspect...but I'm also the type of person that feels sorry for animals that get eaten. Yeah, it's just nature...but it doesn't mean I want to see it. Sure I can handle documentaries that feature predators...but I can't fathom that sort of thing being sexual for me personally. 

I  also believe that if anthros were real it would be societally unacceptable for them to eat each other, the same as it's unacceptable for humans to eat each other. They are sapient beings after all...so there's a lot of ethics that come into play when I think about the idea of anthros eating each other.

The only thing I can remotely understand being sexual is the idea of primal instinct...that the fact that they ARE mostly animal means that the idea of behaving solely as an animal would be a turn-on. It's just like when people shed their public persona in the bedroom and go animalistic in their sexual behavior. With anthros, the aspect of being predatory might be a factor. I know some people have a fetish for predator-prey roleplay with their partners...people who aren't even furries. So that aspect makes sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Vore disturbs me for a few reasons. First there's the cannibalism aspect...but I'm also the type of person that feels sorry for animals that get eaten. Yeah, it's just nature...but it doesn't mean I want to see it. Sure I can handle documentaries that feature predators...but I can't fathom that sort of thing being sexual for me personally.
> 
> I  also believe that if anthros were real it would be societally unacceptable for them to eat each other, the same as it's unacceptable for humans to eat each other. They are sapient beings after all...so there's a lot of ethics that come into play when I think about the idea of anthros eating each other.
> 
> The only thing I can remotely understand being sexual is the idea of primal instinct...that the fact that they ARE mostly animal means that the idea of behaving solely as an animal would be a turn-on. It's just like when people shed their public persona in the bedroom and go animalistic in their sexual behavior. With anthros, the aspect of being predatory might be a factor. I know some people have a fetish for predator-prey roleplay with their partners...people who aren't even furries. So that aspect makes sense.



This reminds me of spike, from buffy, getting his girlfriend to pretend to be a vampire slayer. 

That was so funny and adorable at the same time.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

People who are freaked out by vore really have no idea how weird fetishes can get.

I don't care if you just don't like it, but know that it's a rather entry-level fetish and there's a lot worse out there. You're furries for fuck's sake; you should already know this.


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

Just because there are weirder things out there doesn't mean we can't legitimately be freaked/weirded out by vore.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2013)

I'm weirded out by ear piercings and guages, even if there are much stranger things.


----------



## Riho (May 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm weirded out by ear piercings and guages, even if there are much stranger things.


*shoves my hyena earring in your face*
LOOK AT IT.
LOOOK.



Corto said:


> Oh murr


SHH WE ARE HAVING A LEGIT DISCUSSION GUYS. :V

Here's what I think of vore: go to your dog, have him breath in your face. Take a nice big sniff.
Lovely, huh?
Now imagine being SURROUNDED BY THAT.
There you are, furry-breath.
Not all rainbows and dicks, is it?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> Here's what I think of vore: go to your dog, have him breath in your face. Take a nice big sniff.
> Lovely, huh?
> Now imagine being SURROUNDED BY THAT.
> There you are, furry-breath.
> Not all rainbows and dicks, is it?



Oh Riho, you so funny.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> SHH WE ARE HAVING A LEGIT DISCUSSION GUYS. :V
> 
> Here's what I think of vore: go to your dog, have him breath in your face. Take a nice big sniff.
> Lovely, huh?
> ...


OHBBY DOG BREATH. :V


And about vore: it is a domination thing pretty much. Though I'm sure there are crazies out there he get a stiffy at the idea of being melted into goop by someone's digestive juices. :V


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> Not all rainbows and dicks, is it?


Needs moar rainbow.

I am tempted to make some vore YCHs now and see how fast they sell. XD


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Just because there are weirder things out there doesn't mean we can't legitimately be freaked/weirded out by vore.



It'd hate to imagine your reaction to the shit on /d/.


----------



## Zenia (May 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It'd hate to imagine your reaction to the shit on /d/.


*had to look up what that was* Eh. The only thing disturbing to me was a picture of a character in a diaper on the first page.

I am not saying there aren't weirder things... and even some of the weirder things don't bug me. Just, vore is something I don't get and don't enjoy. It isn't like this:

normal crap ---- kinda weird ---- really out there ---- OMGWTFBBQ!!

and you see one thing in the 'kinda weird' category and are like "Thats it! No further for me thanks!!"


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Needs moar rainbow.
> 
> I am tempted to make some vore YCHs now and see how fast they sell. XD


They'll probably sell fast. Furries like their vore. :V


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> They'll probably sell fast. Minty likes his vore. :V


fixed

*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## Riho (May 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It'd hate to imagine your reaction to the shit on /d/.


What, the hentai page?
Pffft, [DATA EXPUNGED DUE TO RULES 1 AND 2] is where you go for weird shit.



Mentova said:


> And about vore: it is a domination thing pretty much. Though I'm sure there are crazies out there he get a stiffy at the idea of being melted into goop by someone's digestive juices. :V


Ahoho, imagine what they did when they saw the acid stage fatality from the newest Mortal Kombat.



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Oh Riho, you so funny.


I know.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> Ahoho, imagine what they did when they saw the acid stage fatality from the newest Mortal Kombat.


I don't even have that fetish, yet that fatality still gives me a boner.


----------



## Riho (May 13, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> fixed
> 
> *(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


Fixed


----------



## Sithon (May 13, 2013)

Okay, but when did we say we thought it was wrong?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't care if you just don't like it, but know that it's a rather *entry-level fetish* and there's a lot worse out there. You're furries for fuck's sake; you should already know this.


There's a phrase! I love it. We should compile a list of fetishes and arrange them into tiers :V

I've never understood vore, but I've seen worse so vore doesn't bug me. Sometimes I'll be attracted to abnormal vore pics like, idk, a slime monster consuming something. But those instances are rare.


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

Vore obsessed people are hilarious. I can chalk up most of my conversations with them as sounding like this.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> [DATA EXPUNGED DUE TO RULES 1 AND 2]



Ugh...

What is this, 2007?


----------



## Riho (May 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Ugh...
> 
> What is this, 2007?


If I say the board's name, I might be subject to naughty worded insults via the internet.


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> If I say the board's name, I might be subject to naughty worded insults via the internet.





The fact that you mentioned it is insulting enough to yourself. Shame on you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 13, 2013)

Taco Vore, now that sounds pleasing.


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Taco Vore, now that sounds pleasing.





Is that fur-speak for "Eating out a girl's pussy"? :V


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 13, 2013)

Doesn't vore = death fetish as well?
y'know... things tend to die when they get eaten.

Weird stuff, man!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2013)

I don't cry about it. I just avoid what I don't like and block those who ask me to draw it for them. No skin off my dick.
I still follow some artists who do it on occasion just because they're good at drawing, like Modeseven/Nitrotitan.


----------



## Kazooie (May 13, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Doesn't vore = death fetish as well?
> y'know... things tend to die when they get eaten.
> 
> Weird stuff, man!


Ah! That is where fans of the fetish have subcatagorized! You see, there are multiple classifications of vore which cover a wide range of consumption-related concepts! An veritable gaping maw of mystery and wonderment just waiting to be traversed!


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Doesn't vore = death fetish as well?
> y'know... things tend to die when they get eaten.
> 
> Weird stuff, man!



There are different reasons for liking vore, not unlike most other fetishes. I'm into vore but the thought of a living, sentient being decomposing in someone's stomach actually turns me off.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 13, 2013)

I'm a little late to the party, but it's just pretty strange.  Getting turned on by one creature eating another makes no sense to me.  But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> There are different reasons for liking vore, not unlike most other fetishes. I'm into vore but the thought of a living, sentient being decomposing in someone's stomach actually turns me off.



Who would've guess the guy named saliva likes vore. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Who would've guess the guy named saliva likes vore. :V



Fun fact; my name's actually in reference to my saliva fetish.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 13, 2013)

Saliva fetishes..?

FAF teaches me something new every day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Is that fur-speak for "Eating out a girl's pussy"? :V


That's a fur taco


----------



## Fox_720B (May 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> That's a fur taco



Extreme Taco Bell. Furry edition.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

Wow, jeeze these responses. What's eating you guys? 

;v


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wow, jeeze these responses. What's eating you guys?
> 
> ;v



Ok, THAT was hard to swallow.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Ok, THAT was hard to swallow.


I have a gut feeling that was hard to stomach.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I have a gut feeling that was hard to stomach.



I' still trying to digest all of this. It is a lot to stuff..


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I' still trying to digest all of this. It is a lot to stuff..


Does that mean I get a tongue-lashing then?


----------



## Aetius (May 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Extreme Taco Bell. Furry edition.



Jesus Christ, the images in my head.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wow, jeeze these responses. What's eating you guys?
> 
> ;v


I guess some people just find it hard to stomach some fetishes.


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I guess some people just find it hard to stomach some fetishes.




I guess [pun about you being a slut], Mentova.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I guess some people just find it hard to stomach some fetishes.


I guess you could say they bit off more than they could chew entering the furry fandom.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I guess you could say they bit off more than they could chew entering the furry fandom.



I donno, vore fans can be a tough nut to swallow. It can make some people gag!


----------



## Symlus (May 13, 2013)

The puns are making me laugh so hard, it's giving me indigestion. 

I'm not very good at this.


----------



## Aetius (May 13, 2013)

These vore puns are slowly killing my life force.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> The puns are making me laugh so hard, it's giving me indigestion.
> 
> I'm not very good at this.



I'm sorry that I'm giving you indigestion. Foxes are good at that! ;3


----------



## Kazooie (May 13, 2013)

You know, it's weird; this thread was full of acid and vitrol and first, but now posts are flowing nice n' smooth.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Saliva fetishes..?
> 
> FAF teaches me something new every day.



Yeah, it's this thing I sort of developed shortly after realizing that I could save money by using my own saliva as lube instead of lotion.

Or something.


----------



## Symlus (May 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yeah, it's this thing I sort of developed shortly after realizing that I could save money by using my own saliva as lube instead of lotion.
> 
> Or something.


wat.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> wat.



Efficiency. That's what.


----------



## Symlus (May 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Efficiency. That's what.


I want to know what went through your head that day.

"You know, that lotion is a little too far... let's just try saliva instead."


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I want to know what went through your head that day.
> 
> "You know, that lotion is a little too far... let's just try saliva instead."



I think I was just out of lotion or something one day so I salivated into my hand and I'm actually going to stop talking about this if you don't mind.


----------



## BRN (May 13, 2013)

You're all the _worst _


----------



## lilyWhite (May 13, 2013)

Let it be known that I'm smiling and rolling my eyes at recent posts in this thread.

And I'm going to say as little as possible on this subject for...reasons.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> You're all the _worst _



That post and your signature are contradicting each other.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> Let it be known that I'm smiling and rolling my eyes at recent posts in this thread.
> 
> And I'm going to say as little as possible on this subject for...reasons.


Join us.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (May 13, 2013)

I'm gonna give my two cents, and brought my Pepto just in case.


----------



## lilyWhite (May 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Join us.



Let me just say that I'm not starved for talk about eating people. I don't have the taste for it.

...and I can't think of a funny way to put what I _would_ say if I was willing to say anything about it...


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> Let me just say that I'm not starved for talk about eating people. I don't have the taste for it.
> 
> ...and I can't think of a funny way to put what I _would_ say if I was willing to say anything about it...


but we hunger for knowledge
we're hungry like the wolf even


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 13, 2013)

Cancer thread, abort.

I thought fetish threads weren't allowed. (PG13 forum bros)

>this thread still here

>mod participation

Infract yourselves.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> Cancer thread, abort.
> 
> I thought fetish threads weren't allowed. (PG13 forum bros)
> 
> ...



So far we've decided to allow this one since its more discussing why people like it instead of people circle jerking about how they love it and stuff.

Also puns.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> So far we've decided to allow this one since its more discussing why people like it instead of people circle jerking about how they love it and stuff.
> 
> Also puns.



Moar leik you want to be eaten by an obese dragon.

There was another thread about discussing another fetish and it was locked by like post 3.

Consistency pls internet cops.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> Moar leik you want to be eaten by an obese dragon.
> 
> There was another thread about discussing another fetish and it was locked by like post 3.
> 
> Consistency pls internet cops.


not because of its content though, it was because it was a parody thread which is considered spam and not allowed.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 13, 2013)

Humor is crime in glorious FAF state.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> Moar leik you want to be eaten by an obese dragon.
> 
> There was another thread about discussing another fetish and it was locked by like post 3.
> 
> Consistency pls internet cops.


I do not want to get eaten by an obese dragon!


I prefer dragons who are in shape!


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> Humor is crime in glorious FAF state.


Right because no one jokes around on FAF. They are always completely serious.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 13, 2013)

I didn't say they didn't joke around.

They're just not very funny


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 14, 2013)

Things you can expect @ FAF:
- Mods derailing a thread with "murry-hurry" chat (Oz x Corto, I saw you back there!);
- Aleu's puns. They're everywhere. Just... everywhere; 
- Toshabi's counter-puns;

Seriously, FAF is magical alright. :V
This thread is eating me up inside...


----------



## Toshabi (May 14, 2013)

Who wants to date the Tosh? He'll have you eating out of his hand.

He'll give you a taste of what it's like to be a woman who is respected by his man!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Who wants to date the Tosh? He'll have you eating out of his hand.
> 
> He'll give you a taste of what it's like to be a woman who is respected by his man!



bby sweep me away pls


----------



## Kahoku (May 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Vore is odd. I know there is that "I am become part of yer bottocks" thing behind it, but still. It just goes beyond me.



I always thought it was a violence thing.



Mikhal18 said:


> This thread is eating me up inside...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsJzjMszjRg
*Didn't have a better quality


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 14, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsJzjMszjRg
> *Didn't have a better quality


I had that in mind as well sir! *high fives*


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2013)

I doubt one can make full sense of a fetish.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

I'm glad I'm kibda ditching my kinks.

They kinda hurt.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 14, 2013)

As long as its not cock vore :/// 

And I don't get people who say that hard vore is so much more gruesome. I mean, I would much rather be chewed to death than slowly dissolve in acid.


----------



## Distorted (May 14, 2013)

Haven't you ever like someone so much that you could just y'know.........eat them up?

That's what I liken it to. :v


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> As long as its not cock vore :///
> 
> And I don't get people who say that hard vore is so much more gruesome. I mean, I would much rather be chewed to death than slowly dissolve in acid.



Well, both of those are hard vore. That may be their point.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> Well, both of those are hard vore. That may be their point.



So they just pass through the digestive tract :/ Thats just as disturbing. Insides are horrifying :c Or do they just sit in the stomach forever :I Because that would suck just as much.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2013)

New fetish! Classy vore. Eating someone with a fork, knife, and hankerchief bib.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> So they just pass through the digestive tract :/ Thats just as disturbing. Insides are horrifying :c Or do they just sit in the stomach forever :I Because that would suck just as much.



AFAIK the prey just sort of begins to exist again outside of the predator, like... respawning. I think someone said they "spat the prey out off-screen" in the thread earlier.

I know a guy who was into hard vore. I saw 'was', because he used vore as an opportunity to canonically kill his character. ... It's a bit meta, really. But I guess it highlights the difference.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone realize that vore appears to be a sub-fetish within the furry movement (which some might argue is a fetish as well)? Does anyone know the reason for that? My personal opinion for why this is the case is that, in nature, animals prey on one-another so it would be logical if those who are furries to do the same, therefore becoming one step closer to their wish to become that animal. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## Kazooie (May 14, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Does anyone realize that vore appears to be a sub-fetish within the furry movement (which some might argue is a fetish as well)? Does anyone know the reason for that? My personal opinion for why this is the case is that, in nature, animals prey on one-another so it would be logical if those who are furries to do the same, therefore becoming one step closer to their wish to become that animal. That is just my opinion though.


Vore definitely exists outside of the furry fandom. N-not that I have any evidence of that~~~


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 14, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Vore definitely exists outside of the furry fandom. N-not that I have any evidence of that~~~



I know what I'm having for dinner. ;3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> New fetish! Classy vore. Eating someone with a fork, knife, and hankerchief bib.


I support this idea.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> New fetish! Classy vore. Eating someone with a fork, knife, and hankerchief bib.





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I support this idea.



I'll eat you both up~

_mmm exquisite_


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> New fetish! Classy vore. Eating someone with a fork, knife, and hankerchief bib.


Only with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


----------



## Seekrit (May 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> New fetish! Classy vore. Eating someone with a fork, knife, and hankerchief bib.



This would bring new meaning to the salad fork.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Only with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


Hello, Clarice.



secretfur said:


> This would bring new meaning to the salad fork.


o bby?


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Hmmm, what happens when folks obssess over vore?

I know from experience such things are very unhealthy.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Hmmm, what happens when folks obssess over vore?
> *
> I know from experience *such things are very unhealthy.



Do enlighten us.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Do enlighten us.



Obsession/addiction to hypnosis and stuff.

Took a fuck long while to kick it and still feel pangs of it.


Imagine a dry burning feeling and numbing of sensation accompanied by a drive to... You know, except that it only hurts and leaves you feeling less emotion with more... Memories popping up in your head.

It's really unpleasent. Used to be so bad I could not escape it in my dreams, meditation has certainly helped.

Stay away from that shit, kiddies. It isn't good for you.

Right now I'm trying to feel, I have that sensation just talking of it. It's not pleasent.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Hmmm, what happens when folks obssess over vore?
> 
> I know from experience such things are very unhealthy.



What happens? They form a website called Eka's Portal.


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2013)

This thread is making me hungry now. Who wants to be my meal? ;v


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> This thread is making me hungry now. Who wants to be my meal? ;v



Sorry, I already reached my kink quota
=P

@SIX

Why'd you have to mention it? Now I gotta check it out even if it's just for curiosity.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> This thread is making me hungry now. Who wants to be my meal? ;v



Lets eat each other

starting at each other's legs


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> @SIX
> 
> Why'd you have to mention it? Now I gotta check it out even if it's just for curiosity.



I... wouldn't go into the lion's den.

In other news, I hope this helps. http://puu.sh/2Tqxh.png


----------



## Symlus (May 14, 2013)

@Kosdu: Do not go to Eka's portal. Even as a voreaphile, I couldn't take it. Just trust me on this; you do not want to go to Eka's portal.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> @Kosdu: Do not go to Eka's portal. Even as a voreaphile, I couldn't take it. Just trust me on this; you do not want to go to Eka's portal.



Advice taken.

@SIX

Lol. Seems legit.

I'd love to invite one to a buffet of meat.


----------



## Symlus (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Advice taken.
> 
> @SIX
> 
> ...


I don't do that. Shit looks stupid, and they're turning themselves on over a piece of meat. Vore is stupid. I can attest to this. But I still like it, and I don't know why.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> This thread is making me hungry now. Who wants to be my meal? ;v



Me! 



Lev1athan said:


> @Kosdu: Do not go to Eka's portal. Even as a  voreaphile, I couldn't take it. Just trust me on this; you do not want  to go to Eka's portal.



Do tell. :V


----------



## Symlus (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Do tell. :V


Imagine porn.
Now imagine it drawn by a 12 year old.
Now imagine the porn as vore.
Make a 4chan clone.
Place said porn onto said clone.
Eka's Portal.


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2013)

All this food talk is making me hungry.


----------



## Harbinger (May 14, 2013)

Vore creeps me the fuck out, i dont see the attraction to it.
I remeber back in school, years ago, in English there was a poem from the point of view of this big cat eating this fish he was attracted to i think. Thinking about it what the fuck where they teaching us...


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Me!


Sorry I detest mint


----------



## Seekrit (May 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Sorry I detest mint



What about secret sauce? :v


----------



## lilyWhite (May 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> What happens? They form a website called Eka's Portal.



Having...been on Eka's Portal from time to time, it looks to me that they obsess over vore just as much as people here obsess over furries.

And that's all I'm going to say on that.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

So I went to Eka's Portal.....


I thought my gender transformation ex-kink was weird.... Holy fuck that was weird and a bit gross.

...and Anal Vore, really?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> So I went to Eka's Portal.....
> 
> 
> I thought my gender transformation ex-kink was weird.... Holy fuck that was weird and a bit gross.
> ...


lol anal vore? That is just the beginning of the rabbit hole.

Where we're going, we don't need eyes to see.!


----------



## Symlus (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> lol anal vore? That is just the beginning of the rabbit hole.
> 
> Where we're going, we don't need eyes to see.!


This is true. Anal Vore is just the beginning of the vorgy.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> This is true. Anal Vore is just the beginning of the vorgy.


how about that "blue whale unbirth" thread


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> lol anal vore? That is just the beginning of the rabbit hole.
> 
> Where we're going, we don't need eyes to see.!



There's also cockvore. Ew.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

To keep this thread going on the thin line that was keeping us from locking it; I'd really like to know the appeal of the weirder vore stuff. It just seems so goddamn weird and makes no sense to me. At least "normal" vore makes _some_ sense. Anyone able to explain it at all? I'm pretty curious.


----------



## Symlus (May 14, 2013)

Nope. It's just there, and a lot of people get off on it.

Sometimes vore crosses over into hyper stuff, so that too.


----------



## Toshabi (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> To keep this thread going on the thin line that was keeping us from locking it; I'd really like to know the appeal of the weirder vore stuff. It just seems so goddamn weird and makes no sense to me. At least "normal" vore makes _some_ sense. Anyone able to explain it at all? I'm pretty curious.




I've found that furry porn doesn't make sense for the most part. I mean, how does one get off to macro sex with another macro when it's essentially having normal sex in a lego city? How does inflation work when if you were to redo the same thing IRL, you'd die? How the fuck does micro even work!?


----------



## PurpleFloyd (May 14, 2013)

An ex girlfriend of mine was into vore.  It was a little bit weird when she told me she thought about eating me once, and wasn't joking.

I think Objectophilia, romantic and sexual attractions towards certain objects, is weirder but that's another story.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> To keep this thread going on the thin line that was keeping us from locking it; I'd really like to know the appeal of the weirder vore stuff. It just seems so goddamn weird and makes no sense to me. At least "normal" vore makes _some_ sense. Anyone able to explain it at all? I'm pretty curious.



_to the rescue_


You're talking about harder vore, here. Let's take some examples - chewed, and digested.

Far as I know, being chewed to pieces goes along with general masochism - pain is good. There's also the thing about being penetrated by teeth while trapped in the maw, which is supposed to be this warm, wet environment. Hard vore is to soft vore what rape is to sex, and it's attractive for similar reasons.

Digestion? l understand this a lot less. I could find about, but... I never really tried. It's something about being immersed in warm wetness. Also mix up the pain and crushing that masochists seem to love and you've got hardcore BDSM vore style. 

For predators? Mostly sadism, I guess. Or carnality. 

But it's tough to explain - there's a meta-ness to it. For someone who isn't into vore like you or me, sex is attractive and it involves genitalia, right? For _this_ level of vore fan, the concepts of domination, abuse and control are sexually attractive in the same way. It's a literal step aside from the norm and most of the hardcore vore fans I know claim to be asexual.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> _to the rescue_
> 
> 
> You're talking about harder vore, here. Let's take some examples - chewed, and digested.
> ...



No, I know plenty about hard vore. I was talking about stuff like, cock/anal vore, etc.


Good writeup though.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> No, I know plenty about hard vore. I was talking about stuff like, cock/anal vore, etc.
> 
> 
> Good writeup though.


Shit, son. Cock vore and anal vore is something I genuinely have never explored.

... I don't know. Sounding and size difference have similar concepts.

The first vore picture I came across was hard cock vore, so that stuff freaks me out -just- enough not to want to ask about it. (That said, I don't even think I know anyone into it.)


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I've found that furry porn doesn't make sense for the most part. I mean, how does one get off to macro sex with another macro when it's essentially having normal sex in a lego city? *How does inflation work when if you were to redo the same thing IRL, you'd die*? How the fuck does micro even work!?


Actuallly....something like it has happened to someone 
http://www.themorningstarr.co.uk/20...air-hose-stuck-up-his-backside/#axzz2TIwHld3O
warning: May be very disturbing to read...
or sexually appealing if you're into that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 14, 2013)

Castration fetish is worst :V


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> Shit, son. Cock vore and anal vore is something I genuinely have never explored.
> 
> ... I don't know. Sounding and size difference have similar concepts.
> 
> The first vore picture I came across was hard cock vore, so that stuff freaks me out -just- enough not to want to ask about it. (That said, I don't even think I know anyone into it.)


You and I must be different, because I find weird fetishes like that fascinating to learn about. Then again, I like psychology stuff in general. I like to know what makes people tick.

I don't think I've actually talked to someone into those kinda of vore though. Maybe I can find one someday. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2013)

PurpleFloyd said:


> An ex girlfriend of mine was into vore.  It was a little bit weird when she told me she thought about eating me once, and wasn't joking.



Fuck that's hot what the fuck?


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You and I must be different, because I find weird fetishes like that fascinating to learn about. Then again, I like psychology stuff in general. I like to know what makes people tick.
> 
> I don't think I've actually talked to someone into those kinda of vore though. Maybe I can find one someday. :V



Never say I don't deliver. ^^


----------



## Symlus (May 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> Never say I don't deliver. ^^


I feel like I'm missing a joke. He's a computer?


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I feel like I'm missing a joke. He's a computer?



  My good friend here is an otherkin, and his animal is an 'electric' Quilava - [he previously was a Jolteon, an electric-type Pokemon]. He's also artificial. It's complicated.


----------



## Kalmor (May 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> Never say I don't deliver. ^^


INSIGHT!! Ah, wow, ok. People do strange things to get sexual arousal, some more extreme than others.

So it's the opposite of claustrophobic?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> Never say I don't deliver. ^^



Interesting. I guess it makes some sense then.

Fetishes are so weird. I love learning about them. The human mind is so fucking bizarre.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 14, 2013)

This thread is terrible.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 14, 2013)

I can't help but wonder how people with extreme fetishes perceive themselves. Do you think some are ashamed or hate it? I mean you can't choose them and it must be hard to try and rid them if it is possible.

I'm not saying it's bad to have them, each to own, but wouldn't you be worried about how others perceive them?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I can't help but wonder how people with extreme fetishes perceive themselves. Do you think some are ashamed or hate it? I mean you can't choose them and it must be hard to try and rid them if it is possible.
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad to have them, each to own, but wouldn't you be worried about how others perceive them?



I can assure you that there are some people who feel ashamed and embarrassed that they have weirdo fetishes.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 14, 2013)

Poor guys... I had a glam rock phase in my teens and looked silly, I have no reason to judge others.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Castration fetish is worst :V


What is :V doing there. Castration fetish* is *the worst.

On the topic of vore: I've gotten the impression vore is pretty popular in the fandom. Can anyone confirm or help explain whyyy?


----------



## Distorted (May 14, 2013)

Oral (or possibly anal) fixations perhaps? Possibly some comorbid fetishes or kinks that correspond to liking vore?

To be truthful, I like vore myself. But it comes more from a belly fetish rather than any other reason. I like the end result instead of the whole process. I also admit that I there is something attractive about smelling and tasting others (not that I do it, lol). But judging by the way it's usually portrayed, I can't help but see a comparison to being penetrated sexually. Like the walls of the esophagus are compared to vaginal walls. 

As for anal or cock vore, I think it happens when people have a rather strong attraction for bumholes or penises. They just happen to like vore as well and it manifest as those forms of vore. 

I kinda want this thread to disappear. I'm trying real hard to not admit to anything stupid.



Mentova said:


> I can assure you that there are some people who  feel ashamed and embarrassed that they have weirdo fetishes.



I'm one of those people....


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Oral (or possibly anal) fixations perhaps? Possibly some comorbid fetishes or kinks that correspond to liking vore?
> 
> To be truthful, I like vore myself. But it comes more from a belly fetish rather than any other reason. I like the end result instead of the whole process. I also admit that I there is something attractive about smelling and tasting others (not that I do it, lol). But judging by the way it's usually portrayed, I can't help but see a comparison to being penetrated sexually. Like the walls of the esophagus are compared to vaginal walls.
> 
> ...



I must.... I must know your secrets! :V

Mine are all over the confession thread.


----------



## Kazooie (May 14, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I can't help but wonder how people with extreme fetishes perceive themselves. Do you think some are ashamed or hate it? I mean you can't choose them and it must be hard to try and rid them if it is possible.
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad to have them, each to own, but wouldn't you be worried about how others perceive them?


I'm actually most bothered by one of my more vanilla, realistic fetishes. Brains are dumb and weird, and that's okay; just don't go around forcibly smearing braindumb over other people and it's all good. 

Although the whole pinata thing my brain got into recently (thanks Raichul ugh) was slightly distressing at first, but now I just find it dumb and funny.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

Unbirthing fetish...
-shudders-


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Unbirthing fetish...
> -shudders-


I ran into an unbirthing comic where this bitch had, like, five people in her uterus.

I like to imagine that it ended with her exploding and killing everything.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Kazooie... What do you mean by brain fetish?

And piÃ±ata fetish.... da fuq.... Lolz.


----------



## Distorted (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Kazooie... What do you mean by brain fetish?And piÃ±ata fetish.... da fuq.... Lolz.



I can't help but think of that viva pinata game now.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I can't help but think of that viva pinata game now.


I can never play this game again.


----------



## Kazooie (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Kazooie... What do you mean by brain fetish?
> 
> And piÃ±ata fetish.... da fuq.... Lolz.


I never mentioned anything about brain fetishes, only that brains were dumb??

That said, someone probably has one.

Well, the pinata designs themselves can be just plain neat. It's what you _do_ with such characters that makes them closely associated with specific fetishes.


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I can't help but wonder how people with extreme fetishes perceive themselves. Do you think some are ashamed or hate it? I mean you can't choose them and it must be hard to try and rid them if it is possible.
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad to have them, each to own, but wouldn't you be worried about how others perceive them?



Yes, there are plenty of people with extreme fetishes who also feel crappy about themselves.  

I admit I am into weird stuff, and speaking from my personal experience as well as drawing from what others have said, it largely comes from comments and quips made by others.  "Weird" is pretty tame because most people have probably been called that at one time or another, but "gross", "disgusting", and "freak" being constantly said about certain kinks really gets past the point of annoying.  A lot of times it also keeps people from exploring their own sexualities because they feel flat-out ashamed of what they are into.  They wind up pretty repressed because they're too worried about being judged by others if they let it slip in casual/maybe TMI conversation with a friend or something.

That's why I am usually pretty ready to tell people to shut it when they give people crap about their kinks.  People are into what they are into, and as long as it isn't harming anyone else ("ew gross I don't like it" doesn't mean harm) nobody should give them flak.  The furry fandom seems to be a lot worse about this than most.  Yeah, nobody likes a person talking about extreme kinks constantly or in inappropriate situations - most people can't even talk about vanilla sex without getting uncomfortable and squirmy.  It happens a heck of a lot more than just in those instances, though; it's like the largely-to-completely-nonsexual members of the fandom are trying to hide the fetish/kink aspects for the sake of a better image or something.

*TL;DR - People like all sorts of things. You don't have to like them. I'm not going to give you flak for liking broccoli just because I don't like it.*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> I ran into an unbirthing comic where this bitch had, like, five people in her uterus.
> 
> I like to imagine that it ended with her exploding and killing everything.



Shoulda read the whole thing

Also I know a good comic series. It's called _Crossed_. :3c


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shoulda read the whole thing


Nupe. Got weirded out by the start of the comic. :<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> Nupe. Got weirded out by the start of the comic. :<



You reminded me though, I really really love those MSPaint downs-syndrome fetish porn comics.

I just can't keep a straight face .u.


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You reminded me though, I really really love those MSPaint downs-syndrome fetish porn comics.
> 
> I just can't keep a straight face .u.


I just find myself asking "why" a whole lot.


----------



## Seekrit (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You reminded me though, I really really love those MSPaint downs-syndrome fetish porn comics.
> 
> I just can't keep a straight face .u.



bby you will love my current wip crayon vore yiff saga


----------



## Troj (May 15, 2013)

PurpleFloyd said:


> An ex girlfriend of mine was into vore.  It was a little bit weird when she told me she thought about eating me once, and wasn't joking.
> 
> I think Objectophilia, romantic and sexual attractions towards certain objects, is weirder but that's another story.



I wonder if Issei Sagawa could be said to be into vore, or if his fixation was of a different, erm, flavor?

Objectum Sexualis is fascinating to me. Tyra Banks did a fascinating interview with Erika Eiffel, a champion archeress who talked in a very no-nonsense, down-to-earth fashion about her attraction to the eiffel tower and her archery bow. 

I found her utterly delightful--but then, you have to be pretty fucking dumb to look bad next to Tyra Banks, who had three working brain cells, until two of them died while trying to figure out how to work a light switch.

The majority of Objectum sexualists are on the autism spectrum. This makes perfect sense, given that most autistic folks are fascinated with inanimate objects, and often find human beings complex and frightening. 

I suppose vore stems from some primal desire to utterly absorb or be utterly absorbed by one's lover in a way that even extends below the level of sex, but I sure can't relate to it. 

Unbirthing, I can at least understand, because it at least involves actual sex organs, and overlaps with pregnancy fetish, inflation fetish, deep penetration fetish, cunnilingus, and other popular pastimes/fetish.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

secretfur said:


> bby you will love my current wip crayon vore yiff saga



Lolwut crayon vore

Is babies eating crayons a fetish now?


----------



## Seekrit (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Lolwut crayon vore
> 
> Is babies eating crayons a fetish now?



Crayon-_style_ yiff vore saga. I like to do drugs before I draw, using crayons means I don't stab anyone.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> What is :V doing there. Castration fetish* is *the worst.
> 
> On the topic of vore: I've gotten the impression vore is pretty popular in the fandom. Can anyone confirm or help explain whyyy?



If it actually _is_ more popular amongst furries I would hazard a guess that because by necessity some fetishes can only exist in drawings that a community which already has lots of errotic drawings is the most likely place for the content to be produced.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If it actually _is_ more popular amongst furries I would hazard a guess that because by necessity some fetishes can only exist in drawings that a community which already has lots of errotic drawings is the most likely place for the content to be produced.


I've heard that, while over all it isn't massively popular, out of all the weirder fetishes it tends to be more popular in the fandom. It makes sense with the whole animal thing since animals tend to eat each other. Plus, lots of dragons! :V


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> And piÃ±ata fetish.... da fuq.... Lolz.



I'd imagine the porn would be something like this.

Of course that ties into vore as well.

How come you hardly ever see autocannibalism porn? I mean, it sounds horrifying, but I don't think I've ever seen it before.



Gibby said:


> You reminded me though, I really really love those MSPaint downs-syndrome fetish porn comics.



Ditto.

Deviantart's fucking full of those comics. It's glorious.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've heard that, while over all it isn't massively popular, out of all the weirder fetishes it tends to be more popular in the fandom. It makes sense with the whole animal thing since animals tend to eat each other. Plus, lots of dragons! :V



It's weird that the fetish options on FA include all these really obscure fetishes like inflation and pregnancy, but more common ones are left out.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's weird that the fetish options on FA include all these really obscure fetishes like inflation and pregnancy, but more common ones are left out.



Inflation and pregnancy fetishes aren't obscure at all. _Especially_ pregnancy. That's one of the most vanilla fetishes around.

Also, which "common" ones are being left out, exactly?


----------



## Symlus (May 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Inflation and pregnancy fetishes aren't obscure at all. _Especially_ pregnancy. That's one of the most vanilla fetishes around.
> 
> Also, which "common" ones are being left out, exactly?


Have to agree with that. My opening fetish was inflation, then it segued into vore. While I never was into pregnancy, I noticed that there was quite a bit of pregnancy art popping up on the main page.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2013)

Well, I'm wrong then.


----------



## Kosdu (May 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I'm wrong then.



I didn't think such a thing was possible, nor pregnancy such a big thing.

Could you please elaborate on the missing fetishes?


----------



## Troj (May 15, 2013)

Feet, maybe?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> Feet, maybe?



FurAffinity has feet. It's labeled as "Paw".


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's weird that the fetish options on FA include all these really obscure fetishes like inflation and pregnancy, but more common ones are left out.



You can find pregnancy fetish porn on some actual porn sites so I wouldn't exactly call it obscure. :V


----------



## Toshabi (May 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You can find pregnancy fetish porn on some actual porn sites so I wouldn't exactly call it obscure. :V




I think he's referring to the furry favorite "Male Pregnancy".


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I think he's referring to the furry favorite "Male Pregnancy".


Why does furry porn make no sense.


----------



## Kazooie (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> Why does furry porn make no sense.


Primal Brain -> IMPREGNATE FEMALE <_*GAY OVERRIDE ACTIVATED>  *_MALE


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I didn't think such a thing was possible, nor pregnancy such a big thing.
> 
> Could you please elaborate on the missing fetishes?



Leather, lycra, rubber, BDSM, spanking, sweatiness, sportswear, crossdressing, uniforms...unless we are to believe that is all summarised as 'bondage'

you know...stuff that's a bit more commonplace than macrophilia and transformation.


----------



## Kosdu (May 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Leather, lycra, rubber, BDSM, spanking, sweatiness, sportswear, crossdressing, uniforms...unless we are to believe that is all summarised as 'bondage'
> 
> you know...stuff that's a bit more commonplace than macrophilia and transformation.



Never heard of some of that.

But yep, that's in bondage.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Never heard of some of that.
> 
> But yep, that's in bondage.



It can all be involved in bondage, but none of it is inherently so- pretty much like most of the other options.

It just seems weird that if you wanna see anthros dressed up as firemen then that requires searches, whereas pregnant men or ballooning digimon are categorised.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Maybe its because _technically_ FA isn't primarily a porn site? :V


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Maybe its because _technically_ FA isn't primarily a porn site? :V


Oh I understand it now; avant garde right?


----------



## Kazooie (May 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Leather, lycra, rubber, BDSM, spanking, sweatiness, sportswear, crossdressing, uniforms...unless we are to believe that is all summarised as 'bondage'
> 
> you know...stuff that's a bit more commonplace than macrophilia and transformation.


yawn, boring, gimme more of that gay mind control mpreg tf bondage ty in advance


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 15, 2013)

The cuckold fetish certainly raises my eyebrow, but once again its more a dominance vs submissive thing like vore is I suppose.


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

I understand soft vore, in sort of a micro/macro sort of thing. However those days are done, and when I happen across a vore picture that isn't silly, I tend to interpret that art as seriously as the artists wants me to see it. And it's at that point I cringe and feel bad. Good art will do that to you, trick you into seeing something far more imminently harmful. And whether or not that's a window into that specific persons soul, I won't judge their humanity, but I will be keeping my distance mentally from their artwork.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Why does furry porn make no sense.



Why are people assuming this shit only happens in furry porn?

It happens in fetish porn all the time. I know this because furry porn isn't the only porn I'm familiar with. Everyone has their kinks. The fact that you like anthropomorphic animals has nothing to do with it.

Yes, I _am_ bragging about being open-minded when it comes to porn.


----------



## BRN (May 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why are people assuming this shit only happens in furry porn?
> 
> It happens in fetish porn all the time. I know this because furry porn isn't the only porn I'm familiar with. Everyone has their kinks. The fact that you like anthropomorphic animals has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Yes, I _am_ bragging about being open-minded when it comes to porn.



I think people are just substituting "fantasy" for "furry". Like you say, the characters involved are just abitrary, but the concept of the content's applicable to anything. The type of character's not a huge leap, really.

But even on FA you get, like, 3D dinosaur on human stuff. Could be that people are just saying "the stuff you can find on furry websites."

I dunno bro.

/d/.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> I think people are just substituting "fantasy" for "furry". Like you say, the characters involved are just abitrary, but the concept of the content's applicable to anything. The type of character's not a huge leap, really.
> 
> But even on FA you get, like, 3D dinosaur on human stuff. Could be that people are just saying "the stuff you can find on furry websites."
> 
> ...



The weak-ass stuff on FA does not even compare to the horrifying shit I've come across on /d/.

And people say furries are bad. People _from_ 4chan, even.


----------



## BRN (May 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The weak-ass stuff on FA does not even compare to the horrifying shit I've come across on /d/.
> 
> And people say furries are bad. People _from_ 4chan, even.



You got any opinions on Paheal? They have a taste for incredible[sup][1][/sup] choices of 'featured images'.

Don't spend much time on /d/ myself. Seemed tame, but maybe I'm just missing the good stuff. Shit comes and goes on imageboards.


[sub][1 - don't make me link some][/sub]


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Maybe its because _technically_ FA isn't primarily a porn site? :V



[Yt]nxXEPk3dzFg[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> [Yt]nxXEPk3dzFg[/Yt]



shit this used to be one of my fave movies when I was a kid


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Huh. I don't want to know why and how most of you folks know so much about such fetishes...
^yup, I really meant that :V


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Huh. I don't want to know why and how most of you folks know so much about such fetishes...
> ^yup, I really meant that :V


The Internet.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Huh. I don't want to know why and how most of you folks know so much about such fetishes...
> ^yup, I really meant that :V


I find it interesting. :V


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> The Internet.





Mentova said:


> I find it interesting. :V



@Raptros: You only answered to the "How". So I'm free to assume the "why" is for other... "things" :V
@Mentova: The opposite. You only referred the "Why"... So I assume your Foxyness says it all :V


----------



## BRN (May 16, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Huh. I don't want to know why and how most of you folks know so much about such fetishes...
> ^yup, I really meant that :V



Masochism. :v


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> You got any opinions on Paheal? They have a taste for incredible[sup][1][/sup] choices of 'featured images'.
> 
> Don't spend much time on /d/ myself. Seemed tame, but maybe I'm just missing the good stuff. Shit comes and goes on imageboards.
> 
> ...



Paheal does have its share of equally weird shit. But from my experience, /d/ just has a higher concentration of said weird shit. You just have to know where to look. It's not all just dickgirls, you know. That's just the tip of the iceberg.



Mikhal18 said:


> yup, I really meant that





> :V



Make up your fucking mind.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Make up your fucking mind.



:V -> Sarcasm *OR* playful tone-of-speech/voice 
^^


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> :V -> Sarcasm *OR* playful tone-of-speech/voice
> ^^



When did that start?


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> When did that start?


here's one of many posts stating that.
And there've been LOTS of those since I joined the community ^^


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

I see it as sort of like an internal hug.
_what is wrong with me_


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm beginning to understand the appeal. I take vore as a manifestation of dom/sub. It's like being consumed is the ultimate submission or something what with being helpless and consumed by the 'top'.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 26, 2013)

I still find it fucking wierd...


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I'd say one of the things that makes it unconventional is the fact that nobody would actually want it to happen to them in reality. I reckon the key way of understanding the appeal is to look past that factor.


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 26, 2013)

I guess it's just another way for furries to be weird. Even though I have a huge hypnosis fetish, and vore often involves hypnosis (example Kaa fetishism) I'm not really in to vore myself.


----------



## Jags (Sep 26, 2013)

Somewhere out there, whatever it is, someone has a fetish for it. Life has a Rule 34 button, and some poor bastards get it pushed down hard.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm beginning to understand the appeal. I take vore as a manifestation of dom/sub. It's like being consumed is the ultimate submission or something what with being helpless and consumed by the 'top'.



Eh, I guess that's part of it.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 26, 2013)

Never got vore, Being a mouse we get eaten all the time nothing new. 
I mean if people are into it go for it, personally I don't see any charm in it.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree with the idea that it must be a part of the ultimate power fantasy, as being literally eaten is about as dominated as it gets. 

That being said, it was never for me and I just find it funny...and annoying whenever I ran around as an animal that screams "predator" (T-Rex) or "prey" (Deer) and people took it as an open vore invitation. No. Eating does not work that way.


----------



## Icky (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh god, this is really a thread? 

(lul at some of your responses to it though)


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 27, 2013)

Idk I used to fantasies about the duck from sitting ducks being eaten by the crocdile dude when that show came out and I found a vore vid as a suggestion on my one of my fav utube row channels (karnivore89) and that's how I like vore?


----------



## Misomie (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't mind it as much now because of the dominate side to it I can relate to. I kinda like now how it's the ultimate dominance (I consider myself a dom). However, the pictures I saw make me legitly mad because of the physics behind it. XD (so rather I like the feeling behind it but that's it, anything else upsets me, lol)


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 27, 2013)

Icky said:


> Oh god, this is really a thread?
> 
> (lul at some of your responses to it though)



It's about 4 months old. The same guy has been reviving threads like these all day. 


I don't understand vore myself, but I'm rather non-judgmental, so do what you like so long as you are not hurting anyone by it.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 27, 2013)

I have nothing to say about vore, but until someone pointed it out a bit ago, I seriously thought Saliva's name was Salvia. I'd seriously been reading his name as Salvia this whole time.

And now I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 28, 2013)

I've never had a very hard time wrapping my head around the concept of fetishes. Imagine liking sex, well, just apply those feelings to a different situation and there you have it. It's like what other people feel, just for a different situation. It's nothing exciting.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2013)

Abbi Normal said:


> I have nothing to say about vore, but until someone pointed it out a bit ago, I seriously thought Saliva's name was Salvia. I'd seriously been reading his name as Salvia this whole time.
> 
> And now I feel like an idiot.



I get those two words mixed up all the time. I understand.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I get those two words mixed up all the time. I understand.


Not to mention Sal, your username definitely sounds like that of a vore artist


----------



## Keeroh (Oct 5, 2013)

Mm, I think it's just a mummification fetish taken to a fantasy-only extreme. You either, have someone completely helpeless and enveloped by your doing, or are completely helpless and enveloped yourself. In regular ol' reality, that'd be in fabric or saran wrap or duct tape. In the fantasy world it's anything with a hungry maw. 
It's not that odd, I think the furry fandom is just ripe with it because it's the kind of art genre that can have vore without it looking extremely out of place.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 5, 2013)

I could have easily lived out my life without stumbling upon vore. That is why I search for pokemon sprites as references instead of searching the name alone. You people are weird.


----------

